# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo for September 2009 (CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for September 2009! Please only enter a photo you own!

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Pseudacris triseriata

----------


## FrogFreak

Ok...here is a photo of Azul...

----------


## John Clare

Jordan, that photo's very small (click on it and see).  Got anything bigger?

----------


## Buck Rogers

Leptopelis Natalensis

----------


## Ebony

Southern Bell comforting a Green and Golden bell.

----------


## jclee

I decided to go with a wildlife shot this time.

----------


## InfInIty13X

> Southern Bell comforting a Green and Golden bell.


I like this very much.  :Big Applause:

----------


## Buck Rogers

> I decided to go with a wildlife shot this time.


Is this a species of rana (stream/river frog)?

----------


## jclee

Sorry for leaving it unlabeled.  It's a green frog (Rana clamitans) in a small pond in CT.  A friend has it on her property, and it's filled with duckweed and all sorts of mucky fun.  (...Although she was complaining that there are far fewer frogs this year than in the past... chytrid, anyone?  :Frown: )

----------


## eipper

Taudactylus pleione Kroombit Tinker Frog

Cheers,
Scott Eipper

----------


## Tiffany

Andrea *the giant* ...she is the biggest dumpy I've ever seen (not that you can tell in this photo)... :Frog Smile:

----------


## hsiwangmu

My White's Frog 'Gimlet' who is always waiting for a sign!

----------


## John Clare

Only 2 days left now to enter the September competition folks!

----------


## Alex Shepack

Eleutherodactylus cruentus

----------


## John Clare

Wow Alex, that photo is so alive.

----------


## Alex Shepack

Thanks! I've become so entranced by frog's eyes and this one has some of my favorite.

----------


## Kurt

_Centrolene ilex_ has my favorite frog eyes!

----------


## Alex Shepack

I've gotta save something for next month.  Hahah

----------


## Kurt

Looking forward to it.

----------

